# كوني وردة متميزة وجريئة بلتاتو الملون بالفصوص



## shopping.4 (12 أغسطس 2010)

كوني وردة متميزة وجريئة بلتاتو الملون بالفصوص

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اللهم أفتح لنا أبواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وأنشر علينا خزائن علمك 
ويسر لنا كل عسير
لاإله إلا الله سبحانك إني كٌنت من الظالمينْ "

لكل النساء العرائس والمتزوجات ابهري زوجك باتاتو المثير والمتميز الذي يلصق على لجسم 

ويمكن ازالتة بسهولة
والسعر: دينارين 




















للطلب او الاستفسار علي االايميل او الاتصال علي الرقم
ام مريم
0097333938846
[email protected]
ملاحظة: في حالة الاستفسار يمكن ارسال رسالة الي البريد الالكتروني وسنقوم بالرد علي تساولاتكم
وشكر لكم
​


----------



## جنان الخلد (29 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: كوني وردة متميزة وجريئة بلتاتو الملون بالفصوص*

بالتووووووفيق


----------

